# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  What are some of the best ways to keep in humidity in a 18x18x24 Exo Terra?

## AAron

I have tried to keep it with wrap on top and a humidifier and I even bought a Monsoon to get humidity. It's getting colder here and it's getting harder to keep humidity. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

Get exo terra tree fern panels and silicone them to tank walls. Also you can use substrates that retain moisture well. I use the tree fern panels, and I only have to spray my tank once a day to keep moisture at 40 to 60%. Works quite well, even in Alberta!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I'm sorry I'm not sure what you mean, what are fern panels? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

They are panels made from tree fern. They are super easy to use, and if you live in the states they are probably relatively easy to find in petstores. You just silicone them onto the sides of your tank and let the silicone dry for 24 hours. It looks really natural too! 

Here is a pic of my terrarium with the panels on the sides:



Just look up on google " exo terra tree fern panels" and they should come up with more details. 

Also, you can use coco fibre sheets which is a similar idea, just made from coconut fibre. Also easily found in pet stores. 

If you are unable to find them locally, you can order them off of amazon. Anymore questions just let me know!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Thank you very much for the help. I may have to do that. I got coco fibre in my terrarium and it didn't help. I too have a Whites Tree Frog!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

Very cool! Yes I spent 100$ on a few packs of tree fern panels at EXPENSIVE petland, but completely worth it! 

What type of substrate do you use in your terrarium? How long have you had your whites?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I have had multiple Tree Frog species but I got him 3 months ago. His name is Max. The people at the pet store said he needs humidity no lower then 60% so it's been a hustle to get the humidity up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

It comes in bricks at Petco. I guess coco fibre. That's what it says. I have moss and full planted terrarium too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strider18

Be careful with moss as your frog can get a mouthful and get impacted!

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## AAron

I don't feed him in the terrarium. I use a different bin because I'm afraid of that too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Was it true what the lady said about the humidity? They keep theirs at 30-40% in the store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strider18

Good idea, I would wear powder free latex gloves when handling your frog also  :Smile: 

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frogfeet123

I was told the same thing about humidity, but my frogs started to burrow. Looked it up, and they didn't like the humidity that high. I lowered it, and they no longer burrow. I use the same substrate and feed in a different container as well. Cute frog! Just a little gaffer! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Max has been fine he is a very beautiful lime green and is probably the most active and curious whites tree frog. I have read they are lazy, he's the exception. I have a golden retriever and she came in one night. Max was in the back of the terrarium and she looked in. Max lunged at the front and she jumped back. He's done it to anyone who looks in. Learned that himself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

My two aren't lazy either! In fact today, Betty was all over the terrarium following my every move so I took her out and she just chilled on my hand for a few seconds but next thing you know... She looks up and jumps onto my face and bit my nose! Ah! Lol my boxer is afraid of my frogs as well. 
Like I said, very active


This is Betty. She's a classic whites.

This is Sally. She's very unique looking with her darker green and snowflake markings!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

They look very cool! Max isn't alone. I had spent 8 months researching Whites tree frogs and I was going to get one. However at my work there was this poor Toad caught in a ditch. I saved her and I had her actually before Max. I had her looked at and I had Toads for more then 6 years prior so I knew I could help her. As I had her checked out I realized I had no where to put Max. So I looked at their requirements and if the size was the same and she was clear of disease I figured I'd give it a try. Turns out they are very happy together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

Very cute! I love toads, but I believe they are illegal to own as pets in Alberta.  :Frown: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I thought I was going to get blasted because I know how people feel about mixing. I'm not always for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strider18

I would be careful about mixing species. 99% of the members on this forum highly discourage mixing, and most are against it completely.

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## AAron

I know. I got the 10 gallon vacant finally. I did my homework. If they stay the same size which they still are and all keeps going well they can stay together since they get equal everything. I'm not going to jeopardize either of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

I have little knowledge on mixing species and have never tried it, but I gotta say they look very happy with each Other!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Thank you. I really went all out for these 2 and I'm going to continue to. They stay together quite a bit. I don't take them out unless feeding or change their habitat. This was after eating. I let them walk around for a minute and they decided to do this.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

Aw cute! They're buddies! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Yeah. Her name is Toto. lol now that I can keep their humidity stable with that advice you have me, I'm sure they will be a lot happier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

Glad I could help! I was having the same issue but not anymore. Nice name! :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I bet Max will love the new toys he will basically be getting. I'll never forget when he planked on the nozzle of the mister. I can't wait to see what he will do with this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

Haha that's adorable! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I know they have a lot of fun in there all night. Is there any other way to get humidity up that comes to mind also? I'm going to upgrade them to the 36x18x36 and I'm sure it will be hard to keep humid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogfeet123

Not that I know of. You could get automatic misters but I've heard bad reviews on them and overpriced.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Replace part of the screen with either glass or plexi glass. That will retain humidity. Also, get a good quality hygrometer. If you are using the analog (dial style), get rid of it. They are notoriously inaccurate. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## AAron

Can I just put it on the top and cut the glass/ plexi glass to fit the top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Just put some on the one side of the top. Will the plexi glass block the UVB or will it be able to penetrate through? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

If you leave the screen on, and place glass on top, condensation will build up on the glass, and the screen will rust. Not something you want inside a Viv.

As far as the uvb, yes, glass will block most and plexi will block all of it. It won't make much difference since frogs don't require uv light. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## AAron

Oh, thank you for telling me now so I didn't lose the whole top. So I basically need a whole new top for this, don't I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Nope. The screen is held in like a household screen. Remove the cord and the screen comes out. Then silicone in a new piece of glass/plexi/lexan. You will need to find a way to cover the tank for a day or move the frogs to a temporary quarantine nine while you make the repair. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## AAron

That is very awesome, I never would have guessed that. I have a 10 gallon next to their terrarium so I could keep them in their until the next day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

Thank you guys for the advice I really appreciate it. I will try to use both ideas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

